
Canadian Oil Sands product (Western Canadian Select) drops to $10/barrel - walrus01
https://oilprice.com/oil-price-charts
======
notlukesky
Oil is normally a fungible commodity product(with refinery limitations based
on the type of crude). Perhaps that plays a role in the large discrepancy
between other oil prices. Or the large drop in demand in the locales it
serves.

~~~
quaquaqua1
I believe the reason the price for this type of crude is so low is because it
is a very low quality product, which means the refinery has to spend a lot of
money refining it in exchange for not very much yield.

At the same time, the oil well cannot just simply store the oil or stop
producing the oil-- there are costs and risks associated with both options. I
think crude completely degrades after 2 years of storage.

So, there's a chance you might temporarily see negative prices, which is the
oil well basically saying "we'll pay you to get this stuff out of here".

